# Testing cloth



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

I want to test Fidelio velvet and plastic wrap that need to be used with Oven Corning super chunk bass traps. I also might need to buy more cloth from Joann or hancock, but first need to test them.

I have following questions, appreciate your help.

1. Is it OK wrap bass traps with 6 mil or 3mil plastic to prevent any fibers out and then wrap with cloth
2. Is there any test that I can do in REW to check how acoustically transparent they are and how good the wrappers are for low pass bass frequencies only.
3. Do you recommend any cloth form Joann or handock for wrapping bass traps, absorption panels, even speakers. I have coupon to use this week.

I bought 19 yards of Fidelio cloth which is best rated for stopping light, but don't know how good it is for wrapping. I dont' want to waste it also. But still might need more cloth.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Fidelio really isn't all that great for panels - too tight. Certainly not at all good for speakers. You can use muslin or broadcloth from Joannes for panels but not speakers. The best thing for speakers is GOM FR701-2100 series.

You can use the 3 or 6 mil no problem. The heavier you use, the farther down it starts reflecting. hard to test using REW unless you have an empty, very live room to start with.

Bryan


----------



## chinni123 (Jan 8, 2012)

bpape said:


> Fidelio really isn't all that great for panels - too tight. Certainly not at all good for speakers. You can use muslin or broadcloth from Joannes for panels but not speakers. The best thing for speakers is GOM FR701-2100 series.
> 
> You can use the 3 or 6 mil no problem. The heavier you use, the farther down it starts reflecting. hard to test using REW unless you have an empty, very live room to start with.
> 
> Bryan


Thanks a lot Bryan for the reply. I will use 6mil plastic wrapping all the sides. I am assuming that I don't need knauf paper if I use plastic.

Unfortunately, I spent lot to buy 19 yards of Fidelio few months back. I heard it is best material for stopping light. It seems this is negative to get breathable for sound. I might use it little to wrap speaker cabinet (not the grills) to reduce shine. I have paradigm studio 100/690 speakers and they shine too much. I will use it only for front bass traps.

I will go to Joann and ask them about muslin or broadcloth. I want to make sure I get dark black color possible. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

You could also use it to wrap your screen frame to use a bit more up.


----------

